# [Knoppix] Einstellungen auf CD bearbeiten



## Ultraflip (11. April 2005)

Hi Leute ...

Ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe ... Ich hab mir jetzt die Knoppix CD Version 3.8.1 gezogen und möchte einen Rechner ohne Festplatte damit betreiben ... Hintergrund ist der, dass der Rechner nur zum surfen/Emails lesen für ein Jugendraum da sein soll ... Was aber beim starten automatisch da sein soll ist die Netzwerkeinstellung ... das soll ja nicht bei jedem Neustart neu eingerichtet werden müssen ...

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das überhaupt geht? Ich hab das ganze schonmal in einem Kaffee gesehen (daher auch die Idee) Ich weiß aber nicht wie die das hinbekommen haben ...

Wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte!

MfG
Ultraflip


----------



## Sway (11. April 2005)

Das geht. Such bei bei google nach "Knoppix anpassen" oder "Knoppix customize"

Ich hatte noch nen Link in meinen Bookmarks, vielleicht reicht der dir ja. 
http://www.lugbe.ch/projects/knoppix/customize.phtml


[nachtrag]
Wenn du das entpackt hast, solltest du  in ...etc/networks/interfaces die Datei finden, um das Netzwerk anzupassen. 
Und in ...etc/resolv.conf kannst du noch zusätzlich die Nameserver eintragen


----------



## Ultraflip (11. April 2005)

Ja Super! Danke für den Tipp!

Noch eine Frage dazu ... wie erstelle ich die Datei die ich dann in das Verzeichnis kopieren muss? Kann ich einfach Knoppix booten (von CD aus) dann die Datei erstellen, (wo mach ich das eigentlich?) und dann aus dem Ordner auf Diskette speichern?

Danach die Datei von der Diskette in das Image kopieren und neu brennen?

Sorry, wenn das alles ein bisschen Anfänger-like ist, aber mit Linux hab ich bisher nur ganz wenig Erfahrung ...

MfG
Ultraflip


----------



## Sway (11. April 2005)

Tut mir leid, ich verstehe die Frage nicht. Welche Datei? Wieso auf Diskette kopieren?


----------



## JohannesR (11. April 2005)

Warum richtest du deinen DSL-Router nicht einfach mit einem DHCP-Server aus? Dann sollte Knoppix die IP automatisch beziehen.


----------



## Ultraflip (11. April 2005)

Ok ... ich will erstmal eine DFÜ-Verbindung über Modem zu Freenet einrichten ... Dazu soll ich doch irgendwas in "etc/networks/interfaces" Anlegen, oder? Mit meiner Einwahlnummer, Benutzername, Passwort etc. ...

Das ganze möchte ich dann in das Image kopieren (Ich dachte ich könnte da einfach mit ISOBuster unter Windows arbeiten) damit es beim start von Knoppix nur noch auf Einwahl drücken muss ...

Da ich leider keine Ahnung von Internetverbindung mit Linux habe (hab es bisher "nur"  zur Datensicherung bei Abgeschmierten Windowssystemen benutzt) weiß ich nicht, was bzw. wie ich eine Internetverbindung anlegen muss ...

Aber schonmal Danke für deine Hilfe   

MfG
Ultraflip


----------



## Sway (11. April 2005)

Ne, das in /etc/networks/interfaces ist nur für das Netzwerk. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, das es sich um ein DSL-anschluss handelt. Von der Modemeinwahl hab ich garkeine Ahnung


----------



## Ultraflip (11. April 2005)

DSL kommt erst später ... erstmal soll das System über Modem laufen ...


----------



## Ultraflip (11. April 2005)

Mit Modem einwählen bekomm ich noch hin ... und speichern kann ich die Config ja auf Diskette, aber ich möchte danach halt die Konfiguration in das Image kopieren ... weiß jemand wie das geht?

Danke im Vorraus
Ultraflip


----------

